

Tell HN:  Presenting trick.ly - grandalf
http://trick.ly

======
mschaecher
I like it alot, but do I trust it? Like to see real faces and names of the
founders, and a blog..

~~~
grandalf
I know the creator. It's cool. Probably such a page will be there soon.

